# First drill "informal" get together this Saturday



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

For everyone who knows where Palm or CLR is, and for our friends south who don't, I'd like to invite everyone to breakfast this Saturday morning at 7 a.m. , followed by the First Ice for most of us !!!!! 

A buddies dad owns a resturaunt called the Brimfield Steakhouse that is about 5 minutes away from the lake, and I can probably get us a discount. Just a great way to kick off the season, meet each other, and continue to spead the word on this awesome sport of ours !!! 

The address is 1198 Tallmadge Ave. Kent, Ohio I'll have nametags at the front desk, to fill out your OGF handle so everyone knows who you are. THE ICE IS FINALLY HERE GUYS !!!!!!

Hope to see everyone at 7, Lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in baby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Knew you would start the ball rolling F2W 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

sounds great life i wont be able to make it to the breakfast but will join you guys on the lake around 12 or 1 hope to meet some fellow hardwater friends


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

shomethacrappies said:


> sounds great life i wont be able to make it to the breakfast but will join you guys on the lake around 12 or 1 hope to meet some fellow hardwater friends


I'm in the same situation. I work sat morning but ill be making my way out at 1 when I get off.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

sound's like a plan, but as far as first drill go's done did that today  popped a hole about 75 yard's to the east of clr's boat launch had 3" of ice, then headed over to the boat house popped a hole off the side of the dock fished it about 1/2 hr and nothing  oh well there's alway's tomorrow, JON


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> sound's like a plan, but as far as first drill go's done did that today  popped a hole about 75 yard's to the east of clr's boat launch had 3" of ice, then headed over to the boat house popped a hole off the side of the dock fished it about 1/2 hr and nothing  oh well there's alway's tomorrow, JON


Did u happen to get a thickness by the boat house dock?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

can,t make this one , muzzleloader season opens sat..


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Hook'em n Cook'em and I will be there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

What lake are we fishing? I'm not from OH.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Its Mogadore Res. Located in brimfield/suffield area. Close to Kent. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be there with critter getter and hook'em and cook'em


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Myself and bowhunter10 are shootin for it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

mama bass ind i would be there but we are going deer hunting this weekend.did see 7 shanties out there earlier today though


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

may try and make it! see what happens i might have to work but i hope these warmer temps dont end the ice development


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

Lovin life where are you fishing Friday may get out Friday evening not sure where to go?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

so is the breakfast gathering still on ? i may not go out on the ice but i would like to meet some OGF members fro breakfast.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

A buddy and i are going to make it up to the lake in the morning. Unless someone feels the ice wont be safe enough .Never fished there and a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.
Hope to see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I plan on being there in the morning to fish and meet some folks but I'm not familiar with the area. Is there a place to get spikes in the morning? Thanks and see everyone in the morning.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

is Marks little mini bait shop open on the corner of 43 and 18? I need bait in the am!!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> is Marks little mini bait shop open on the corner of 43 and 18? I need bait in the am!!!


Apparently Mark is no longer connected with that shop. This is from his post in the Fly Reel thread.



bassmastermjb said:


> Trapperjon, Lovin Life, I open at 7am. This is my main store. I'm not affiliated with the store on RT43 anymore............Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7231 ST RT 14
> ...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry i posted in tthe wrong list


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I am offically SICK ! :9( Hope everyone has a great time tomorrow. If this lifts, i'll try to get out on the ice tomorrow w everyone.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> I am offically SICK ! :9( Hope everyone has a great time tomorrow. If this lifts, i'll try to get out on the ice tomorrow w everyone.


i hope you get better, is the breakfast still on???


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm here. Waitin to see who shows up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man wish I wasn't working today good luck guys be safe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

i,m sitting here looking out the window.sicker than the dog,3 days now,actually went to dr.he says flu.
first ice and I miss it.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got out to CLR and got set up. In the 3 man PAC shack with my father in law. Haven't got anything yet but fingers are crossed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I was heading out about the time you set up. I was in the shappell dx4000 further out inthe group. Got a few but it slowed away down about 11. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its was a fun time not to many fish came r way but either way it was a great first fishing trip of the year.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

How was the ice out there today guys? I had to work on a tractor for the inlaws and got to fish their pond for a few hours this evening. Picked up 2 bass and a dozen gills. I am trying to decide whether to go to CLR or the foot tomorrow morning. So any help making up my mind would be appreciated. 

Joe


----------



## Hooking it up (Dec 26, 2010)

Ice was between 4 and 5 1/2 off of CLR today. My father in law and I ended up catching around 30 or so gills and 3 Bass. Fished from 9 am till dark. It was a good time though and I am glad I went to meet up with everyone who I hadn't seen in a couple years. Good luck!

Brent


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Good to meet some people today! I had a good time, and was one of the last guys off the ice, go figure  The bite was pretty crazy in the evening. Ended up keeping 17 gills and 2 crappie. Ill post more deatailed reports tomorrow, gotta get to bed, gonna be there bright and early tomorrow, small black shanty, stop by!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats my little blue clam hub right in the middle. Kept 13 gills. Great day!


----------

